# Mann Lake Large SS Uncapping Tank v. Maxant SS Uncapping Tank (MUTT)



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Surely somebody owns one of these tanks. Bumping for the weekend viewers.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Our tanks are angled so everything runs to the front, not flat. Im a little biased however.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

One of our prized possessions. (Mutt)
Later on, even if you have 10,000 hives you will always find usefulness from this fine product in your extraction room.
Wouldn't be with out it.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I bought a sheet of stainless (24x30?) backsplash at menards. $35? Cut the bottom half out of the ends of a deep box. Formed the stainless into a trough and fit it into the deep with a slope. I then stacked boxes of uncapped frames on top. Not fancy or pretty, but it worked. Sat it on the table between my uncapping tub and my extractor. Placed a bucket under the end of the trough.

Now that I expanded, I gave the box to the guy that bought my extractor and welded up a 10' rack and drain tray. Lol


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

We bought the Mann Lake tank. Not a bad tank. We don't use it to uncap wit but it comes with a rack to hold frames while uncapping and then you have room to store till you load extractor. Legs are just barely tall enough to fit a 5 gallon pail under drain on tank. no way to put strainer on top of pail. 
HAs a nice cover that needs a handle on the top to make it easier to remove and replace. Free shipping helped make decision. Probably not a well made as Maxant.


----------



## jsterling (Apr 30, 2017)

I have the Maxant capping tank and I love it for several reasons. It is long enough to hold 20 frames as you cap them. The basket holds and strains alot of cappings, plenty room to put a bucket with a strainer under the gate. I also like the little wheels so you can move it around to clean it and store it out of the way. Don"t know how I did without it.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

We have a Mann Lake Large SS Uncapping Tank and use the Mann Lake Sideliner Uncapper that is perfect fit that mounts on top. It is a very good system for the money spent especially if you can catch them on sale. The sideliner uncapper works well but if your honey frames cells are not that fat and don't extend much beyond the frame, we use the spike roller to get the honey cells the the sideliner misses. The one thing I don't like about the Mann Lake Large SS Uncapping Tank is that the SS is just barely a step up from stainless foil. As long as you are careful with it, the tank will last but don't expect it to stand up to much if any rough handling. Mine arrived damaged in shipping due to the thin gauge of the sheetmetal. On the other hand and to be fair, if Mann Lake's tank was as thick as our Dadant roll around uncapping tank, I am sure it would be much more costly. In this case you pay for what you get. I can say that we are very happy and satisfied with the Mann Lake Large SS Uncapping Tank and are using it as I type this reply. Dadant and Maxant make very good quality equipment. Mann Lake does as well but does its best to get the customer the best quality at the lowest price. You will have to evaluate and see what would be the best fit for your needs.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the Maxant MUTT. It's well built and very handy. 6 years of use and no dents or damage.


----------



## TxFig (Jun 19, 2014)

MAXANT said:


> Our tanks are angled so everything runs to the front, not flat. Im a little biased however.


I know this thread / answer is a couple of years old. But I'm going to ask anyway - do you guys make a slightly shorter version of the MUTT? This may sound funny - but when I borrow a MUTT from a friend, it has to sit in the back of my truck at a very odd angle (full size truck, but a toolbox in the back). One that only holds 15 frames + the cappings basket would be *PERFECT*. 

And honestly, a little smaller when being stored for the other 51 weeks out of the year would be good too...


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

i have all maxant gear ( 20 F extractor/clarifying tank/bottling tank/honey pump/double filter/uncapping plane) but i found a mannlake uncapping tank basically brand new from another beek for half the retail price . Had to jump on that.
I have found no issues with it. I mean lets be honest its just a freakin SS tank to hold uncapped frames. There really isnt a ton to it is there?
It holds i wanna say 30+ frames ( cant really recall if i counted ). Certainly i can stay ahead of the 20F extractor using this tank.
There are loads of places to drop cash in beekeeping . A plain SS tank for holding uncapped frames shouldnt be one of them.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

SAF,good quality but thin stainless.



https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/saf-natura-sideliner-uncapping-bench-sn-sub/

https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/pro-uncapping-bench-sn-pub/


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We used to make a shorter one in the 70s/80s
Not much of a demand for them.


----------



## TxFig (Jun 19, 2014)

aran said:


> i have all maxant gear ( 20 F extractor/clarifying tank/bottling tank/honey pump/double filter/uncapping plane) but i found a mannlake uncapping tank basically brand new from another beek for half the retail price . Had to jump on that.
> I have found no issues with it. I mean lets be honest its just a freakin SS tank to hold uncapped frames. There really isnt a ton to it is there?
> It holds i wanna say 30+ frames ( can't really recall if i counted ). Certainly i can stay ahead of the 20F extractor using this tank.
> There are loads of places to drop cash in beekeeping . A plain SS tank for holding uncapped frames shouldn't be one of them.



I agree.

OTOH, I borrowed an old (but still in great shape) Maxant MUTT and took it to a local metal fab shop, thinking "surely we can get this made for cheaper". Hmmm... guess not. They quoted me $1200 to make just the tank on legs (not including the basket). Maybe it's just the price of stainless steel these days? I can fold metal pretty well, but I suck at welding. Thinking about pricing just the sheet of metal, folding it myself, and taking it somewhere to get the end-pieces welded on? 

I will say this as a sideliner (52 hives) - having a good decapping tank is MORE important than a bigger extractor. With a decapping tank, I was able to spin 500# of honey in a 4 frame, *HAND CRANK*, tangential extractor in a single day.


----------



## TxFig (Jun 19, 2014)

MAXANT said:


> We used to make a shorter one in the 70s/80s
> Not much of a demand for them.


I appreciate the fact we have you (Maxant rep) here to talk directly with us! :thumbsup:

How much smaller? The tank I'm wanting is only a *little* smaller. Hold 20 frames + basket instead of 30. I have a loft in my shop where I keep things and storing it on the loft would help keep it out of the way for the 51 weeks out of the year I'm not using it. Trying to lift a current MUTT is ... well... at my age ... not possible.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

TxFig said:


> I appreciate the fact we have you (Maxant rep) here to talk directly with us! :thumbsup:
> 
> How much smaller? The tank I'm wanting is only a *little* smaller. Hold 20 frames + basket instead of 30. I have a loft in my shop where I keep things and storing it on the loft would help keep it out of the way for the 51 weeks out of the year I'm not using it. Trying to lift a current MUTT is ... well... at my age ... not possible.


Its hold 22 frames WITH the basket. 33 frames without the basket.


----------

